# AMD Programmer Fail



## W1zzard (May 1, 2021)

Intern's only job was to get the icons right


----------



## R-T-B (May 1, 2021)

Be glad it's not a random emoji...


----------



## thesmokingman (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Fouquin (May 1, 2021)

"UX design is my passion."


----------



## Flanker (May 8, 2021)

YOU HAD ONE JOB


----------



## MustSeeMelons (May 8, 2021)

I don't get it


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2021)

MustSeeMelons said:


> I don't get it


lets just pretend we understand


----------



## Caring1 (May 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> lets just pretend we understand


Nah, looks right to me, unless W1zz thinks it means something different.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> lets just pretend we understand


I'll be honest,I wasn't sure what the icon should have been but I sure as shit didn't recognize that as load profile initially, I thought it download, next to upload?.
I use it a lot to set folding speeds and it had me baffled for second's I'll never get back .


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 8, 2021)

MustSeeMelons said:


> I don't get it


 Arrow down = save, arrow up = load. But not in AMD land.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 8, 2021)

Hi,
What's the icon on the right of it export profile


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2021)

Fluffmeister said:


> Arrow down = save, arrow up = load. But not in AMD land.


I read that icon as grab external thing and put it in the box - aka 'load an external file'


----------



## Aquinus (May 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I read that icon as grab external thing and put it in the box - aka 'load an external file'


Me as well. I guess I'm a terrible software engineer.


----------



## GerKNG (May 8, 2021)

looks fine to me.

arrow into the box "import/load"
arrow out of the box "export/save"


----------



## kruk (May 8, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> looks fine to me.
> 
> arrow into the box "import/load"
> arrow out of the box "export/save"



Definitely. If you image search import/export icon, the same icons show up. The visual style could be ambiguous for some, but there is a tooltip ...

EDIT:
Interestingly, GPU-Z uses a very similar icon set.





And that icon means *save BIOS *which is in line with what AMD did (they used the same icon for Save Profile and the other one for Load Profile).

@W1zzard: So, are the button actions wrong or what should the people that don't use the latest ReLive be looking at?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 8, 2021)

did ya turn it off and on?


----------



## ThrashZone (May 9, 2021)

kruk said:


> Definitely. If you image search import/export icon, the same icons show up. The visual style could be ambiguous for some, but there is a tooltip ...
> 
> EDIT:
> Interestingly, GPU-Z uses a very similar icon set.
> ...


Hi,
Not to mention the question mark symbol under that nice choice for a render test lol


----------



## nguyen (May 9, 2021)

Phew I thought that was just me that the Load icon looks like how it should and W1zzard is talking about the other Icons


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 10, 2021)

am i missing somthing?


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2021)

k @W1zzard we're all friggin confused, enlighten us!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> k @W1zzard we're all friggin confused, enlighten us!


i cant see anything in the post
is that just me?


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> i cant see anything in the post
> is that just me?


broken adblocker or something?


----------



## Khonjel (May 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> k @W1zzard we're all friggin confused, enlighten us!


So dumb much wow! Clearly arrow is coming in from upper side (for import profile) while arrow is going out from right side (for export profile). A clear lack of symmetry.

W1z is saying whoever designed that icon shouldn't be hired a full-time employee.


----------



## bencrutz (May 10, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Intern's only job was to get the icons right



what's wrong with the icon?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> broken adblocker or something?


Nope still nothing their (idisabled it


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Nope still nothing their (idisabled it


if you dont see that image, you've somehow blocked TPU's image hosting server


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> if you dont see that image, you've somehow blocked TPU's image hosting server


ah and how would i go around unblocking it


----------



## biffzinker (May 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> ah and how would i go around unblocking it


Whitelisting the domain would unblock the server.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> ah and how would i go around unblocking it


you'd have to undo whatever you did to block it

I'm gunna guess you tried to block frontpage ads


----------



## Redwoodz (May 10, 2021)

Perfect example of an Intel guy not understanding AMD because it's made by AMD 


 In to the folder is load and exit the folder is export or save.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> you'd have to undo whatever you did to block it
> 
> I'm gunna guess you tried to block frontpage ads


But I disabled add blocker


----------



## Khonjel (May 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> But I disabled add blocker


Clear browser cache then.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 10, 2021)

Did you turn it off and on again?


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 9, 2021)

If they want to be close to the metal as possible it should be a Metallica album cover.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 9, 2021)

Redwoodz said:


> Perfect example of an Intel guy not understanding AMD because it's made by AMD
> 
> 
> In to the folder is load and exit the folder is export or save.


Imagine thinking w1zzard is an "Intel guy."



DeathtoGnomes said:


> Did you turn it off and on again?


Not good enough anymore.  You have to hit it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 9, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Not good enough anymore. You have to hit it.


ya ya and sprinkle salt in a circle around chanting "redrum redrum".


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 9, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> ya ya and sprinkle salt in a circle around chanting "redrum redrum".


I thought it was "reboot reboot"


----------

